# Looking for suggestions to get from Naas to UCD or kylemore rd to UCD by public trans



## TrotterDel (5 Jul 2010)

Hi I am looking for suggestions to get from Naas to UCD or kylemore rd to UCD by public transport.


----------



## runner (5 Jul 2010)

The No 17 will take you from Kimmage road west to UCD if thats any help


----------



## RonanC (5 Jul 2010)

The 18 will take you from Kylemore Road (opposite Mcdonalds) to Waterloo Road and then the 10 from there to UCD


----------



## BOXtheFOX (5 Jul 2010)

http://www.ucd.ie/gettingtoucd.htm


----------



## TrotterDel (6 Jul 2010)

Has anyone used the 51x from Clondalkin if so how long does it take to get to UCD and what time does it pick up in Kylemore. Is their any direct service from Walkinstown, Tallaght, Crumlin, Rathcool, Kill, etc. I also have access to the arrow from Sallins and the Luas from Redcow.

Thanks for all the advice so far.


----------



## dereko1969 (6 Jul 2010)

The 75 from The Square in Tallaght will leave you at Dundrum which leaves a little stroll to UCD or you could stay on it until Stillorgan SC and then switch to a 46a which goes to Belfield (you could buy a Travel90 card from Dublin Bus which should cover both buses). 

You might get more answers over on boards on the commuting forum
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=246


----------



## TrotterDel (8 Jul 2010)

Does anyone know what time the 51x picks up from Kylemore Rd.


----------



## Papercut (8 Jul 2010)

TrotterDel said:


> Has anyone used the 51x from Clondalkin if so how long does it take to get to UCD and what time does it pick up in Kylemore. Is their any direct service from *Walkinstown*, Tallaght, *Crumlin*, Rathcool, Kill, etc. I also have access to the arrow from Sallins and the Luas from Redcow.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice so far.


As *runner* has posted, the [broken link removed] stops at Kimmage Rd West, which is at Crumlin Cross (close to Ashleaf Shopping Centre). Or you could get the LUAS from Red Cow to Rialto or Fatima & get the 17 from there. Or you could get the Arrow from Sallins to Heuston, & get the LUAS to Rialto or Fatima for the 17.


----------



## jrewing (12 Aug 2010)

I used to do the Kylemore Road to Belfield trip some years ago.  I didn't find anything better than going into town on the 79/78A and then the 46A to Belfield. It's a bit of a trek to be honest.

The 18 is infrequent and goes around the world. The 51X didn't go anywhere near my part of Kylemore Road (near roundabout/church).


----------

